# Timberghost hunting club needs a few members



## longgun (Sep 3, 2013)

Timberghost Hunting Club needs a few good members. Looking for people who like to camp and just have a good time. The club is in Dawson county. Its about 12 miles north of Dawsonville. Alot of brooks in the bottom land and it has around 11 food plots. Total of 562 acres. Due's are 300. We saw alot of Bear sign and some good size deer tracks. This land had a club on it before. But we are trying to start a new club. We are almost full  so please call as soon as you can. 802-673-7983


----------



## 02660 (Sep 3, 2013)

Very interested will call you tomorrow.


----------



## thurmongene (Sep 4, 2013)

hello sir,  I just got off the phone with you,[ long distance,]  
o k you said there is a spacific camp spot.  and there is some level ground.   I look forward to talking with you again.  If I can't get in this year, than maybe next.   thx.  tgm.


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 5, 2013)

How many spots do u have?


----------



## longgun (Sep 9, 2013)

guy's I still have two spot left . Fulling up fast call me 802-673-7983


----------



## longgun (Sep 9, 2013)

still have two spot's left call me at 802-673-7983


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

How many members will there be total?


----------



## evanp220 (Oct 13, 2013)

any spots left?


----------



## ksimpson (Oct 31, 2013)

if you have any spots left please call me at 706-949-0150. i am very interested i have three kids will they be able to come as well?


----------



## jcannon46609 (Nov 1, 2013)

How many members? Is there a family/guest policy?


----------



## msbowhnter (Nov 6, 2013)

jcannon46609 said:


> How many members? Is there a family/guest policy?



They are full


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 8, 2013)

Interested in this club for next season if y'all will have openings.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 2, 2013)

Interested for next season. If any openings come available, pm me please. Thanks


----------



## synack (Dec 3, 2013)

Wish I had seen this earlier! Dawson is not far from me, I'm in Johns Creek (North Fulton). Interested in next year!


----------



## ted3655 (Dec 30, 2013)

*2014 season*

Do you have any openings for 2014?

Ted 706-974-8909


----------



## QUAD500 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am also interested 2014, if you have any openings. Brian 706-669-8847


----------

